#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Tópicos bloqueados ou excluídos

## odragaonegro

Por que tem um monte de tópicos bloquados outros simplesmente somem o que esta acontecendo no underlinux não tem como acompanhar e nem discutir nada mais aqui....

----------


## xstefanox

Caro usuário,

Nenhum tópico some do nada no fórum. Geralmente o quê acontece é que eles são movidos para outros fóruns, mas com redirecionamento automático. Os deletados geralmente são posts duplicados e os trancados são porque são muito antigos ou porque a dúvida já foi solucionada.


Abraços!

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

Ou *"Censurado",* de vez em quando ???

----------


## xstefanox

"Censurado" não seria o termo correto. Aqui nós não temos censura, mas sim moderação. Censura é eu tirar o seu direito de falar o certo. Moderar é eu tirar conteúdo impróprio éticamente, deixar as mensagens que dizem respeito ao fórum no fórum correto, tomar decisões na hora em que dois usuários brigam por flames, livrar-se dos trolls e evitar que discussões desnecessárias corram por aqui.

Quero deixar claro que como administrador do fórum, eu nunca vi alguém chegar e falar realmente um motivo ou fato que preste para essa fama de "ditadura" que o fórum está levando.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pois e, mas e o que tem acontecido (com migo inclusive) e o que esta espantando muita gente , antigos colaboradores do forum, senao veja ai, a maioria dos post`s e de gente nova, os da antiga SUMIRAO.
posso tar enganado, mas as veçes acho que a tesoura corre solta aqui mesmo, e a impreçao que eu e outro usuarios temos, nao sou o unico a ahcar isso...

----------


## pssgyn

Boa noite galera. 
Eu mesmo já tive tópico movido, que por desconhecimento meu, tinha postado no local errado. Com o tempo a gente vai aprendendo a postar no devido lugar.
E algumas vezes vi alguns tópicos, em que no calor da discussão, alguns usuários exagerarem ou exacerbarem nas suas opiniões, e na maioria das vezes, na clássica pergunta de qual a melhor distro. Creio que não é nada legal, quando alguns partem para ataques pessoais. Ao que parece até que esse tipo de comportamento melhorou bastante. E aí entra o Moderador, que a gente as vezes gostando ou não, tem que fazer esse papel mesmo.
Não acredito que os membros do Underlinux gostariam de frequentar um fórum onde a tônica fosse baixaria, perguntas duplicadas sem controle e coisas assim.

----------


## xstefanox

> pois e, mas e o que tem acontecido (com migo inclusive) e o que esta espantando muita gente , antigos colaboradores do forum, senao veja ai, a maioria dos post`s e de gente nova, os da antiga SUMIRAO.
> posso tar enganado, mas as veçes acho que a tesoura corre solta aqui mesmo, e a impreçao que eu e outro usuarios temos, nao sou o unico a ahcar isso...


Embasa isso direito. Por que nós iríamos "tesourar" posts antigos e deixar os novos? Quais tópicos antigos sumiram? Por que nós iríamos tirar os posts antigos, sendo que nós acreditamos que manter tais posts como forma de arquivo de soluções de problemas já ocorridos, apresentados e resolvidos?

Ainda estou esperando alguém lançar algo realmente embasado e com fundamento em relação ao assunto.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Alguns posts que "sumiram" foram de firmwares da airaya que estavam sendo distribuidos ilegamente por usuarios.

E pra quem leu nossas regras sabe que nao permitimos pirataria.
Ou seja qualquer tipo de pirataria será removida sem aviso previo.

----------


## odragaonegro

Olha como um tópico que nem se quer teve resposta pode ser bloqueado, ou escluido, se não teve atenção e olha que foi pesquisado no under eu sempre faço isso pesquiso primeiro e depois posto e não só under em outros locais tambem... 

O amigo disse sobre censura e concordo com ele esta parecendo que se for respondido alguem pode perder algo... e não estou falando somente de um post não podem pesquisar... 

É muito chato termos uma duvida e ninguem responder mais chato ainda não deixarem responder...

Um abraço a todos e esta ai o meu desabafo e ultima resposta sobre isso... fui...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Apenas para constar... posts com mais de 90 dias sem respostas sao bloqueados automaticamente pelo forum.

----------


## antoni

> Apenas para constar... posts com mais de 90 dias sem respostas sao bloqueados automaticamente pelo forum.


Acho que daria p/ reduzir esse tempo p/ uns 30 a 40 dias que não prejudicaria o fórum em absolutamente nada. Acho que até ajudaria, pois tem cada coveiro por aí, desenterrando tópico já resolvido.

----------


## ustelecom

Há um certo tempo atrás, no mesmo dia no newsletter, tinham duas pessoas oferecendo serviços idênticos. Um é moderador e outro nao.

Por coincidencia é um servico que tambem ofereco. Ai coloquei nos dois tópicos: "alternativamente à proposta acima favor entrar em contato comigo", como acontece em TODOS os foruns de "classificados".

O que aconteceu? A minha msg no tópico do usuario comum continua lá, firme e forte. Ja na do moderador (catv) a minha msg foi apagada!! Coloquei novamente e foi apagada novamente!! Ai mandei uma msg pro cara "Hey, pq vc fica apagando as minhas msgs? A discussao é livre ou nao no forum???" ai ele respondeu "Continuarei apagando... Cordialmente, David Marcony - CATVBRASIL".

Todas as mensagems de classificados do forum, sejam anuncios de servicos ou equipamentos, várias pessoas falam "opa eu tb tenho, custa tanto".

Agora, quando doeu no bolso dele fui tesourado na cara dura e ainda quando reclamei levei uma resposta "cordial", tipo "cala a boca que quem manda sou eu".

Fiquei quieto, também, não tive escolha. Mesmo porque eu não queria criar confusão e, afinal de contas, quem sou eu????

Mas já que o assunto surgiu, gostaria de deixar registrada a minha irresignação... Torço também para que ela não seja apagada...
Abraço a todos!

----------


## Fernando

Seu desabafo foi ouvido e assim que eu concluir uma breve investigação volto a postar neste mesmo lugar o resultado.  :Wink:

----------


## ustelecom

Obrigado pela atenção.
Não quero MESMO criar confusão!

Queria aproveitar também para ELOGIAR o site, que presta um serviço IMPORTANTISSIMO para toda a comunidade! O UnderLinux é referencia em todos os sites especializados no assunto! Esse acontecimento a meu ver nao tem o tamanho de um grão de areia perto da imensa importancia do Underlinux e da SERIEDADE e INICIATIVA de seus administradores!

----------


## Fernando

Muito obrigado pelo elogio amigo, fazemos nosso melhor pra continuar crescendo!

Quanto ao assunto reportado, terminei minha investigação e o usuário em questão não mais faz parte do grupo de moderação do portal. Comércio e imparcialidade não andam de mãos dadas, e foi melhor assim para todos.  :Wink:

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

opa, e asim mesmo que a coisa deve ser. se para nos usuarios comums o bicho pega, para quem for moderador e nao tiver uma etica adequada ou praticar abusos, deve pagar por isso.
e cortando na propia carne que vc`s vao mostrar a seriedade deste que e o maior forum tecnico do brasil e um dos maiores do mundo!!
parabems!

----------


## ustelecom

Puxa vida! Nem sei o que dizer! Obrigado!!!!

----------


## Fernando

Continuem fazendo parte da nossa comunidade e ajudando aqueles que precisam que é mais do que ótimo!  :Wink:

----------


## ustelecom

VOCÊS NÃO VÃO ACREDITAR!!!!!
O CATV APAGOU NOVAMENTE A MINHA MSG!! (vide tópico https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...tml#post251750)

PIOR AINDA!! NAO PAROU POR AI!!!!! Entrou em outros dois tópicos que falam sobre SCM (um de minha própia autoria) e falou mal de mim!!! Deixou bem claro que o serviço que eu presto é "picaretagem" e que o dele é que é bom!!!

Ficou tão óbvio que o objetivo dele foi me difamar (por vingança pela reclamação que fiz dele) que outros usuários perceberam a jogada na hora!! 
Vejam vocês mesmos:
https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...rceiros-2.html
outro topico:
https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...periencia.html

PSY, recorro a você novamente... Estou prestando um serviço HONESTO e e estou sendo vítima de ataques sem sentido e pior, ele ainda apaga as minhas msgs!
Obrigado!

----------


## catvbrasil

> VOCÊS NÃO VÃO ACREDITAR!!!!!
> O CATV APAGOU NOVAMENTE A MINHA MSG!! (vide tópico https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...tml#post251750)
> 
> PIOR AINDA!! NAO PAROU POR AI!!!!! Entrou em outros dois tópicos que falam sobre SCM (um de minha própia autoria) e falou mal de mim!!! Deixou bem claro que o serviço que eu presto é "picaretagem" e que o dele é que é bom!!!
> 
> Ficou tão óbvio que o objetivo dele foi me difamar (por vingança pela reclamação que fiz dele) que outros usuários perceberam a jogada na hora!! 
> Vejam vocês mesmos:
> https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...rceiros-2.html
> outro topico:
> ...


Vitima!!! olhem direito mesmo....

----------


## catvbrasil

> VOCÊS NÃO VÃO ACREDITAR!!!!!
> O CATV APAGOU NOVAMENTE A MINHA MSG!! (vide tópico https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...tml#post251750)
> 
> PIOR AINDA!! NAO PAROU POR AI!!!!! Entrou em outros dois tópicos que falam sobre SCM (um de minha própia autoria) e falou mal de mim!!! Deixou bem claro que o serviço que eu presto é "picaretagem" e que o dele é que é bom!!!
> 
> Ficou tão óbvio que o objetivo dele foi me difamar (por vingança pela reclamação que fiz dele) que outros usuários perceberam a jogada na hora!! 
> Vejam vocês mesmos:
> https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...rceiros-2.html
> outro topico:
> ...


Amigão... Nem sabia destas partes do under (comprovei que ele é enorme). Já que você já falou (e muito), até hoje nenhum administrador, mestre, dono, etc... Entrou em contato comigo,,,, Como você falou que fiz isso ou aquilo por vingança estarei esclarecendo a todos....

1º - Não sou dono de SCM... A quem me solicita, repasso emails e informações a respeito... A tal licença é da empresa BSBTELECOM, de Brasília, do amigo (que conheci aqui mesmo), Almir... Nas nossas desenas de horas conversadas pelo telefone, resolvemos criar uma solução para aquele usuário pequeno, que nem dinheiro para abrir uma empresa tinha... Este foi o nosso intuito... Cada um no seu lugalr.... Atualmente tenho mais de 700 contatos no MSN e mais un 350 no gmail.... Apenas pegamos um documentos em pdf elaborado em conjunto e encaminhei... O resto é com almir...

2º - Não usei e nem sei como usar newsletherr ou algo parecido... Minhas mensagens foram enviadas a todos os meus clientes e amigos pessoais...

3º - Assim como invadir sua casa e fazer o que quer, é a mesma forma nos posts da comunidade. Achei e acho arbitrário da parte deste nosso amigo acima, entrar nos tópicos de terceiros para contra apresentar seus serviços... Se quer vender ou divulgar algo, abra (como ele em seguida fez), um tópico e dentro de uma ética divulgue o que quiser.... Pra mim tanto faz....

4º - Mais arbitrário ainda é vir aqui e dizer que eu ofendi ele em quaisquer outras circustancias... Como eu mesmo falei num tópico que eu abri sobre SCM, que foi CANCELADO, aquele modo de trabalho (compartilhamento de licença), pois em consulta com o pessoal do almir que trabalha dentro da ANATEL, foi constatado que este procedimento é ilegal.... Não possue base jurídica... A ANATEL fala isso na lei da SCM.... O único procedimento legal é a pessoa abrir capital da empresa e colocar o pessoal como sócios (quotas de 1%), ae sim.... Parceria través de contrato é considerado sub-locação de licença;;

5º - Nosso "amiguinho" ae em cima, se mostra bem infantil... Acho que antes de se tomar atitudes precipitadas, deem uma olhada no perfil do camarada... No amigo entrou no forum e só vem divulgando SCM....

6º - Caso tenham alguma dúvida entre em contato.... Ele falou que eu não era mais moderador.... Não sei do que está falando, pois não recebi nenhum email sobre isso... Qualquer coisa, contatem por aqui mesmo..... Continuo moderando normalmente o forum como sempre..... Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!

----------


## dominioz

por um acaso essa BSB é a mesma que aprenderam meio mundo em maquinas? com PF e tudo mais que tem direito?
:: Jornal Tribuna do Brasil ::

----------

